# Konica Minolta PagePro 1390 MF drivers for Win 10



## Barrex (Feb 9, 2016)

I recently upgraded to Windows 10 and now I can not find drivers for my Konica Minolta PagePro 1390 MF. Konica didnt created drivers for Windows 10.:banghead:
Is there any way to install them and make my printer work with Windows 10?

On another forum someone wrote this: Install PagePro 1350 on XP and after that in driver for PagePro 1390 choose DLL for 1350. If it works with that DLL do the same thing manually on Windows 10.

Problem is I dont have Windows XP. Can someone provide me with DLL and instruction on how to do this?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only recommended place to get drivers is from the manufacturer. If Konica doesn't provide drivers for the new OS, then you are out of luck.

As to what you read elsewhere, they are simply using an older driver. This isn't recommended, but it does work sometimes with some hardware. Although when it works, it's typically using drivers from the previous OS (ie: for Win10 that would be Win8, for Win7 that would be Vista, etc.). And even when it works, you don't always get full functionality.

Extract the drivers to your HDD, and then from Device Manager choose the device, select properties, update driver, and manually select the folder to where you extracted the drivers. If it doesn't automatically pick the correct driver (very likely), then you will have to force it.

Follow these steps:

Locate manually
Let Me pick from the list
Have disk
Browse, find the INF and whatever other persistent manual is necessary.

And again, note that forcing a driver will get the driver installed into Windows, but that does NOT mean Windows can actually use that driver to operate the hardware.

You can also check the manufacturers website to see if they have a universal driver. Some manufacturers provide a universal driver for older hardware. Again, you may not have full feature support, but it should get the printer "printing".

Personally, it's time for a new printer to have proper support.


----------



## Barrex (Feb 9, 2016)

JimE said:


> Browse, find the INF and whatever other persistent manual is necessary.


I get this message: Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device.

Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.



The third party INF does not contain digital signature information.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

And what are your choices? If there is an option to ignore, you can likely continue.

Otherwise, it's basically stating the driver isn't supported (which you already knew).


----------



## Barrex (Feb 9, 2016)

JimE said:


> And what are your choices? If there is an option to ignore, you can likely continue.
> 
> Otherwise, it's basically stating the driver isn't supported (which you already knew).


There are no options to ignore or continue. It is just a message.


----------



## Barrex (Feb 9, 2016)

I fixed it.








Restart+shift
advanced options
windows startup settings 
7(installation of drivers something something)
then i forced installation of driver and manually set ports....


Thank you all for trying to help me.

P.s.

Konica Minolta support is extremely rude!!! Last time I buy their products. ​


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you found the solution. 

And yes, support for some companies is not very good. All that we can do is speak with our wallets. 

On a side note, politely stating what happened (ie: your request for assistance and how your were treated) in an email to any support/management emails that you can find and/or their Facebook page (if they have one) will often yield unexpected results.


----------



## mguar67 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey guys, 

Im running into the exact same issue. If you have some time, i would greatly appreciate speaking further on how to remediate the problem. Im not the most technical, but can hold my own 

Looking forward to hearing back when you have some time.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

mguar67 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im running into the exact same issue. If you have some time, i would greatly appreciate speaking further on how to remediate the problem. Im not the most technical, but can hold my own
> 
> ...


This is a Forum. Please read our rules.


----------

